# Vegetable/fruit picker.



## james199019 (Dec 4, 2010)

This is what i want to be doing when i go over there in January 2012,

What is the pay like on average?

Also where can i find out were all the main employers are.

job sites are no good cos there are just showing the jobs now, i want to contact a few harvesters to see what the pay and jobs will be like when i arrive.

Thanks in advance.


----------

